

Why it's time to stop using open source licences - loca
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Why-it-s-time-to-stop-using-open-source-licences-1802140.html

======
lutusp
> How about no licence at all – that is, putting software into the public
> domain?

First, that's not "no license at all" -- a public domain release identifies
the copyright holder of the released code, and people don't have unlimited
rights to public domain code. There are still license terms at work.

Second, this scheme would allow people to incorporate public domain code into
their projects without sharing their derived version -- meaning it privatizes
public code and would increase the percentage of code that's proprietary and
inaccessible.

The advantage of open source licenses is that it requires those who use open-
source code to open their source as well. Public domain "licenses" eliminate
this requirement.

